# Spied: Audi A6 allroad Test Mule Also in Argentina



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We've got one more photo from this week's score of test mules spied running through their paces in Argentina this week. One of the cars in the convoy we originally reported about on Monday was definitely an A6 Avant. This rear shot of that car provided to us by our spy photographer sources reveals it's not just an A6 Avant either but likely one with allroad treatment. Note what looks like fender arch treatment too clean to be stick-on mule fare and also what appears to be a trim insert on the lower sideskirts.

It seems almost a foregone conclusion that the new A6 Avant will spawn an allroad version so this mule isn't exactly surprising. Still, this is the first allroad flavored C7 we've seen to date.

Alas, for those in the States, don't expect to be able to get one of these. Avant enthusiasts on this site and others can already tell you what is known, which is the A6 Avant will not come Stateside in any form. Still, allroad aficionados may not be left entirely in the cold of a remote Argentian highway in mid August. We hear the A4 Avant will return post facelift next year as an allroad only following the sales success of wagon-based cross-roaders like the Volvo XC70 and Subaru Outback.

Photo also available in our photo gallery after the jump.

* Photo Gallery *


----------

